

Show HN: iOS app. Snooze this alarm clock and it will humiliate you on Facebook - ap0rnnstar
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/betterme/id593717331?ls=1&mt=8

======
msluyter
And by "humiliate you of Facebook" they mean "spam your friends with messages
that'll quickly cause all posts from the app to be hidden." (I invariably hide
all posts from apps anyway.) And, honestly, I don't find "Mike was too weak
willed to wake up this morning" to be at all humiliating, and certainly not
something I think my friends would even care about. Perhaps if you could queue
up any text you like, with something _truly_ embarrassing, like revealing your
deep dark love for Justin Bieber or something, that might be more useful and
interesting.

~~~
tallanvor
Same here. Why should I care if my friends hit the snooze button? I hit the
snooze button myself regularly, and I'm not ashamed to admit it. --I love that
10 minutes of relaxation where I know I'm allowing myself to be comfortable
before I actually have to get up and get ready for the day.

------
huskyr
Nice idea, but i guess that maybe the message might be a little too generic.
Why not have a random message appearing every day to make it a little more fun
for all your friends?

E.g.

* "Your friend John has probably been reading Hacker News all night and didn't get up on time this morning"

* "Once again, your friend Suzanne could not get herself to hit the snooze button this morning. Please post stupid comments on this post."

* "Bob is in dreamland right now instead of on his work. Please call his boss and tell him."

;)

~~~
ap0rnnstar
I like this a lot. Thanks for the feedback.

------
zxcvvcxz
I don't know - just telling my facebook friends that I couldn't get out of bed
in the morning? Sounds too mundane and even relate-able. "Oh Jim didn't get
out of bed again," big fucking deal right?

Let's up the stakes here. You know what alarm I would never fuck with? The one
that's about to "like" a certain fetish video on redtube or youporn.

~~~
ap0rnnstar
LOL, that's insanity wolf territory. I'm not sure if I can handle that.

------
malandrew
I think a more interesting problem to solve is how to get someone out of bed
more pleasantly and with less sleep inertia. Something like the philips
natural light alarms are a step in the right direction.

TBH, I would kill to have the entire ceiling of my bedroom covered in a planar
array of natural light bulbs that gradually light up at the time I need to get
up and I want them to reach the full intensity of the midday sun in the
Sahara.

------
damon_c
Maybe it would be a good idea to appeal on facebook to the user's friends to
text/call/Dm them to wake them up.

The people i know who need something like this would sleep through public,
humiliation, fire... But if the phone was ringing repeatedly... and it was
their actual friends that they might not have heard from in awhile, they would
wake up for that. Maybe you could even make it easy (click here) to call them
with one of those phone call APIs or something.

Probably best to encourage them to only use this when they really need to wake
up. Or maybe it happens after the 3rd of so snooze...

I actually like this idea. Let me know if you want help.

~~~
ap0rnnstar
Thanks for the feedback damon_c. A friend of mine had similar ideas. I'd love
to add features like this. I can use all the help I can get. Can you shoot me
an email abrahamagopian@gmail.com, or I can contact you.

------
danso
Maybe with some quick retooling, this could be both a useful and a popular
app.

Before sending off the FB message, record both the desired wake up time and
the actual wake up time (which would be the time that the alarm was formally
turned off as opposed to snooze). Store both values (and the date) in a
spreadsheet.

And then give the user a quick visualization/dashboard of how well he/she has
been doing. Maybe after 7 days straight of successful wake ups, the user sends
a FB message that is congratulatory. After a month, the F message contains a
summary of how well he/she did.

So, in other words, provide both thhe useful analytics and the ability to over
share :)

~~~
HCIdivision17
Sleep Cycle for the iPhone tracks and graphs quite a bit of useful information
and may provide many of the features you're looking for. (Note it uses the
phone's accelerometer for sleep tracking, so be wary your partner/bed may skew
data - i haven't studied the effects). You can get some raw data, and it plots
some commonly asked datasets. At the very least, it can provide a quick way to
collect data and correlate what may cause a lousy night's sleep (beer and D&D
for example).

It doesn't embarrass you publicly on Facebook, but I'd personally write that
off as a feature.

~~~
xorgar831
I've been using Sleep Cycle for a couple of weeks, and it works well and it's
interesting to see graphs of your sleep quality. Makes me feel like Stephen
Wolfram, who I would just assume has been doing the same:

[http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2012/03/the-personal-
analytic...](http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2012/03/the-personal-analytics-of-
my-life/)

------
neya
To be honest, this facebook sharing idea would actually encourage you to
snooze the clock rather than wake up, so you would be curious to see what kind
of reactions it would provoke within your friends' circles. If you want this
app to become popular, then you're doing it right. If you really don't want
someone to snooze the alarm, then this isn't the way it should be, maybe ;)

------
pixelmask
I had this roommate in uni with the loudest alarm clock. One day, he hit
snooze in the neighborhood of the lower double digits while I was trying to
sleep. Hacker fix: turn off the circuit breaker to the room. Sleep ensues.

------
kumarharsh
These apps, albeit being really "cool", make me uneasy. I agree that it uses
negative reinforcement to help you get your sleeping habits in shape, but I do
not like the idea of an app punishing your laziness by making a mockery of you
in front of your friends and the world. Is sleeping not supposed to be a
private affair? Do we really want to notify the world of our sleeping habits?

Moreover, would you really like to see YOUR wall flooded with "Your friend,
"XYZ" is a lazy-ass!" feeds as soon as you wake up?

~~~
ap0rnnstar
I see you point, and with the advents of social media there is very little
left for privacy. I suppose though in the end its a matter of personal choice.
No one is forcing you to use these app.

I built this app because I wanted the extra motivation in the mornings. So far
it's been working. I wake up with a smile on my face knowing that I won't be
bothering my friends, and that now I have no choice but to get up.

------
paul9290
Nice job!

Also nice for us to see. Five years ago we (sleep.fm) asked for feedback here
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=75323>) about our alarm clock that is
social. Since then we have witnessed many similar apps, some using same theme
, some going a different route in making the alarm clock social. All makes us
smile and compels us to continue on.

Good luck to you!

~~~
ap0rnnstar
Thank you for the kind words! I hope your app reaches the success you hope for
it.

------
graue
Related article for those trying to rise early: <http://zenhabits.net/how-i-
became-early-riser/>

I found the two most helpful things are to go outside within 10 minutes of
waking up (even if it's really cold!) and to focus on going to bed 8-9 hours
before I want to wake up, whether sleepy or not.

~~~
jrockway
I don't think any of that is particularly good advice. The best way to adjust
is to stay up an hour later every day until you reach your goal. (So if you go
to bed at 6am, take two weeks to adjust that to 8pm.)

This avoids any sleepiness during the process, except maybe for that last
hour. I did this successfully late last year, but ruined it by volunteering to
help out at an overnight hackathon somewhere in the middle. Oh well.

~~~
graue
Seriously? So to start waking up at 6 instead of 9, you should take a 3 week
vacation and turn your schedule entirely upside down? Sounds a lot more
disruptive than just sleeping/waking 15 minutes earlier each day for a while.

------
astine
This is clever, but the problem that I at least usually deal with is not
waking on time, but getting to bed at a reasonable hour, especially if I'm
using social media before bed. A Facebook plugin which told the user to go to
sleep and maybe told his friends that he/she should be in bed so they should
stop talking with him would actually be pretty cool.

------
dreeves
Ooh, one of our competitors generalizes the idea of Facebook humiliation as a
commitment device: <http://aherk.com>

Other startups offering commitment devices as a service:
<http://blog.beeminder.com/competitors>

------
ehamberg
Looks cool!

I'm really curious, though: What is the “Standard Clock” checkbox? (What is a
standard clock?)

~~~
ap0rnnstar
Standard Clock = Using 12 hours with am / pm. You can have it display military
time if you like.

~~~
ehamberg
I see. That will be confusing to non-americans to whom a 12-hour clock is far
from standard. It's also seems a bit weird to have two checkboxes (= 4 bits of
information) to choose between a 12-hour and 24-hour clock (2 bits). I guess
only one can be checked at a time?

That said, however, what you probably _should_ be doing is to respect the
setting in iOS: <http://i.imgur.com/kMQgw3m.png>

~~~
novalis
Sorry for the OC. I may have missed something here. I don't see how two
checkboxes equal 4 bits of information by default. In this case you can have
two checkboxes depending on 1 bit that can represent and/or count 2 values
regardless the two checkboxes being complementary or contrary. Four bits can
represent up to 16... Are you referencing "bit" for "piece" and also for
"binary digit" ? Other ?

~~~
ehamberg
Err... my brain was just malfunctioning. I meant to say 1 bit and 2 bits, not
2¹ and 2² bits. :-)

~~~
novalis
Thanks for posting back, that was driving me insane. :D

------
CrazedGeek
Here's an Android equivalent (despite the name, NFC isn't needed):
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wroclawstu...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wroclawstudio.puzzlealarmclock&hl=en)

------
dropdownmenu
My problem with this idea is that I don't care if people on facebook know I
hit the snooze button and I figure that they would block such notices as spam
anyways.

Why not just have a more annoying alarm clock? Or one that is harder to
snooze?

------
wahnfrieden
Do alternative alarm apps still require you to leave the phone on all night?

------
tingletech
I hate links to pages that cause an application to launch on my computer. I
wish apple would not do that. I feel like I'm getting rickrolled every time I
click on a link about an app.

------
terhechte
You need a better icon. Icons are really important on iOS.

------
wwdevries
What does the humiliation on Facebook look like?

~~~
ap0rnnstar
To be exact:

I am weak willed. I set an Alarm for [ 03:06 PM ] but instead I have decided
to snooze ( this is an automated message from BetterMe: www.bettermeapp.co )

~~~
SquareWheel
Sticking an advertisement in there is enough to turn me off the service.

------
trumbitta2
I don't snooze. I set multiple alarms, and turn them off one at a time. Your
app can't beat me :D

~~~
ap0rnnstar
Hehe, yeah tell me about it. I love how we can always find a way around the
kinds of traps =)

------
fosap
Nice idea, But definitively nothing for me. That's just not how i use the
snooze.

------
ap0rnnstar
I'm a long time reader of HN and I would highly appreciate the support.

------
hnriot
Do your friends really need this kind of spam?

~~~
Gilipe
How is this spam? 95% of my news feed is worthless, but I still wouldn't
classify it as "spam".

Now, if the app sent private messages or wrote to the wall of a friend, that
could be classified as "spam".

~~~
DanBC
EDIT: I am wrong. See Blowski's message below.

It's unsolicited, bulk, messaging and so it meets definition for spam.

I wonder if it meets Facebook's rules for acceptable wall posts or not. I can
see some people hating it.

~~~
blowski
It's writing on the users _own_ wall, which they are asking it to do.
Therefore it's not unsolicited. It doesn't write on other users' walls, so
it's not bulk.

------
Sidewaysat11
Nice

------
recoiledsnake
Small gray text on a white background, really, Apple?

<http://contrastrebellion.com/>

~~~
bennyg
The kerning on the bold typefaces throughout that site is annoying at best.

~~~
svantana
You mean the star wars type font? It's pretty bad, I assume it's only there as
a play on the whole "rebel" spin.

